# First home made bin



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

So this is my first attempt at making one rather than buying a cage and was a little worried about whether they would like it or not since it is plastic and not multi layers (they were used to a metal bar cage that they loved climbing up)

The mouse per cage calc says that it is big enough for six pet sized does.
























It is sealed on the inside with a hot glue gun and is cut pretty badly but I only had tiny scissors for this!

My dove in particular loves it, she hops around like a deer a lot and loves running around upside down hanging on to the top so for her it has double the surface area!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Well done! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I keep mine in regular 10G tanks, and they still manage to get up on the mesh lid to crawl around upside-down. It's so great!


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice to have double the area to move around with the bedding falling back down  what bedding do you use here?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Aspen shavings but its kind of half small bits and half bigger flakes, the mice love it and burrowing through it and I find its a lot better at controlling odor than paper based


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Aspen based litter are quite limited here .. I am trying out bedding now. I read aspen is hardwood so it's pokey hence I haven't tried that but used paper based (soft kind) instead which can be used for nesting as well


----------

